# Convert contract from limited to unlimited at end?



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have been offered a limited contract of 1 year (which means that my role with my employer is kept open back home if I decide to return at the end). Is it possible for me to, at the end of the 12 months, resign an unlimited contract if I decide i really like living in the UAE and want to stay there long-term? Any issues with that or concerns?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

With regards to the UAE Contract, once the 12 months are up, the following options are available:
1. The employer may choose to not renew the Contract, in which case you can find a new job either in UAE or elsewhere

2. The Employer can choose to renew the Contract and you may then negotiate and mutually agree to either renew for a limited period of time or have an unlimited Contract.

3. Re you Contract back home, you can resign in accordance with the T&Cs included in that particular Contract.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

are there any advantages that an unlimited contract has (other than not having to renew)?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can resign by giving the appropriate notice without incurring any penalties. In the case of a limited Contract, should you resign before the expiry of the Contract, you are liable for penalty equal to the remainder of the Contract or 45 days, whichever is less. The same applies to your Employer should they choose to terminate the Contract early.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

On a related note, what happens if someone gets a promotion during the course of a contract? Would the contract typically be updated or a new one made that shows the new salary?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

PM101 said:


> or a new one made that shows the new salary?


This is what has happened with me for the MOL format contract. For the contract I have with the company, we have a supplementary contract just stating the changes to the previous contract


----------

